# Two years old and he still eats anything in his path...



## mmk (Apr 9, 2007)

My GR is 2 and he hasn't outgrown the "oral" stage of puppyhood. We still have him gated off in the kitchen and family room - while we're home - because he will eat/chew anything left out. Shoes, socks, handiwipes, paper, my son's graduation picture. He's chewed the terra cotta bottom of one of my planters that was left loose on the deck. You can't tell me that tastes good.We have found a dollar bill, handwipes (a whole one, not shredded!) and 40 cents in his poop. Once or twice a week, he'll throw up, just bile, and I'm sure its probably because something he ate outside or something is upsetting his stomach. We really watch him well, but I feel like I have a toddler around. At 2, I really thought our house would be free of baby gates and his crate. It has to get better, right? I'm just afraid he'll eat something and we'll end up at the emergency room. He has toys and nylabones and he chews on those, too. Ideas?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I have heard some dogs don't grow out of this till there 3 or 4


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I wish I did, he must be related to my Sampson! I KNOW how frustrating this can be. Sammmy vomited a few weeks ago...rocks! Our yard is full of rocks, apparently he decided to try them. Recently he vomited a whole sock! Not even chewed. I am so, so careful and have no idea where he got it.

I guess we just have to be extra vigilent with these guys. I wish I could offer better advice. I watch him like a ahwk and still he occasionally manages to find something bad. I can't offer much help, but I sure do understand what it is like! :no: :no:


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Awww...poor pup probably has a tummy-ache alot, huh? Other than being ever vigilant, you might want to try to 'set him up'.....Use some bitter apple or red/black pepper and really soak it on one of the handi-wipes, or a pair of sox, or a dollar bill and leave it down. Maybe that will deter him a little? Have you tried a can with coins in it as a noise deterrent to shake at him when he snatches something?

I used the red pepper to slow mine down from digging holes outside.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Our Tucker is like that, but with food. He know longer eats objects. He's four now. I still do my best to keep everything out of his path. I do block of our food cabinet, close the bathroom doors, and block off our bedroom closests. So far, so good.

What comes to mind as a solution is what Moverking mentioned, or getting him to "bring" the objects to you. Tucker will now "bring" me what he has. To do this, you never chase because it's a game and they run. Would he trade you what he has in his mouth for something positive? Or, would he swallow it like a vacuum cleaner? I've seen that before.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

My best advice is keep on being careful.

You can try spraying a bitter substance on things like furniture and plant pots. Socks and so forth should be picked up anyway, and your Golden is just helping you be cleaner 

Some dogs do need their crates longer. My Starlite never was one to chew anything, and only needed his crate for housebreaking. He's 12 months now, and has been out of his crate most of the time for months already. I think my four month old might be more like your dog, though only time will tell. They are all different.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

You mean to tell me that all those people who said Ozzy was going to grow out of it (and other things) by the time he's about 2 years old were lying to me?: It is worrisome, that's for sure. The other day, I caught Ozzy chewing on a 3-1/2" nail.:doh:


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

Buffy was a chewer til she turned 3. Now she's perfect! Age is a wonderful thing.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

One of the things that helped us during puppyhood was (and this is easier for me admittedly, because I do not have children yet) but not to leave anything around. No shoes, etc. 

But, also to immediately give them something appropriate every time he picks up something he's not supposed to. 

Make his toys more interesting; stuff Kongs and Kong Goodie Bones with things such as carrots or freeze peanut butter inside of it, it will take him awhile to get through it. There are also balls that you can roll around that release a treat for the dog, I have found Dog Supplies & Dog Products from ActiveK9.com to have some pretty decent prices on dog toys, but you can get them at many places. (I just usually pay more when I go into Petco, etc.)


----------



## hello (Apr 3, 2007)

I guess Ive been very lucky that Josey does not chew anything in the house-he will carry clothing around but wont chew-just lays with it. Anyhow he was one to vomit yellow looking stuff once or twice a week,thought maybe from something outside,wasnt sure-he was healthy otherwise-3 weeks ago I switched him from nutro to canidae and so far no vomiting of anything--may be just a coincidence but Ill keep tracking it and see.My neice has 2 large labs who have never outgrown the destructive stage-they still consider them puppies.:doh: What can we say they are our babies.


----------



## ravenchow (Apr 3, 2007)

To OP--Have you read the book Marley and Me about a yellow lab? It's a great read & I'm sure you'll relate to the story 

I have a GSD that finally grew out of his chewing at about 2--and we weren't sure the time would come. I've read that chewing can sometimes be attributed to boredom. Somebody mentioned a treat release ball. We have a Buster Cube that my GSD is playing with now (which actually allows me to cuddle with my retriever baby). I just put some of his kibble in it & he slams that cube all over the downstairs--and gets fed in the process. It really keeps him entertained. You can buy them online, but I found mine at Petsmart for 12.99 I think.

Jody


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

justmejanis said:


> I wish I did, he must be related to my Sampson! I KNOW how frustrating this can be. Recently he vomited a whole sock! Not even chewed.


Biscuit is not really destructive (although he will chew kid toys if he can get them) but he is an expert sock eater. We are all very careful but with little kids in the house sometimes socks, underwear, gloves, etc. get left where he can get them and he swallows them in one gulp. 

The other day one of the kids took off his socks so I tucked them into my lap so Biscuit wouldn't get them while I was watching T.V. In the meantime, he managed to steal a lollipop from a child walking thru the room (the kids don't usually walk around with lollipops but it was Easter) and as I ran to grab the pop from him the socks fell to the floor and he got them before I did and they were already "down the hatch". Well, he threw up both socks the other day and along with the socks was a child size gardening glove that the Easter Bunny brought--I didn't even know it was missing!!!:uhoh: :doh: . 

Today I cleaned up the backyard from all the winter poops (the kids play in the front yard) and I lost count with 20 socks in the poops out there. I also found several cleaning rags. As I went around picking up the poop a song was forming in my mind...

sing it to the tune of "99 Bottles of Beer on the Wall": 

_*21 socks in the poop in the yard -- 21 socks in the poop---bag it up and throw it out---20 more socks in the poop in the yard.*_ 
I think I need to get a life!!! :


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

My golden digged until she was 2 but never chewed and my male Hovawart chewed his last shoe at 2,5yrs old but never digged .To tell you the truth,I don't know what is worst: find a destroyed shoe or put yr foot in a hole full of water when didn't have a nice,hot cup of coffee.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

gold'nchocolate said:


> sing it to the tune of "99 Bottles of Beer on the Wall":
> 
> _*21 socks in the poop in the yard -- 21 socks in the poop---bag it up and throw it out---20 more socks in the poop in the yard.*_
> I think I need to get a life!!! :


Coffee spew and ROFLMAO.....thanks for the BIG giggle this mornin'!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

moverking said:


> Coffee spew and ROFLMAO.....thanks for the BIG giggle this mornin'!


A sense of humor is a wonderful thing to have when you have kids and/or goldens!:


----------



## MissNikkisMom (Apr 10, 2007)

Miss Nikki was a BIG chewer. She's going to be 3 in July. I am lucky in the fact she never chewed furniture or woodwork. She did get ahold of the TV remote and put a few teeth marks in it, also one of our telephones. 

What worked for us was what someone else suggested: Taking the forbidden item away and giving her something she could have to chew on. She had a habit of chewing the tops of our socks (not the toes so they're fine to be worn with long pants!). Now she just retrieves the socks for us. Yes, she goes in the hamper and fishes them out and brings them upstairs. She's just as proud of her sock as she is when she brings us a bird!

We probably went overboard on toys, etc., but it really helped as far as giving her something that was appropriate for her to chew. Now if I could only get her to leave sticks alone when we are outside!

Julie


----------



## DaisyMay's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

Yeah, i heard that Goldens don't really settle down until they are 2. Hopefully by that time they should be completely housebroken and better behaved. Do you have a lot of rawhide bones to give to her? I know this has helped our 15 week old Daisy with teething. She will chew on these bones for like 1 hour non-stop. Of course we watch her most of the time. We keep our shoes up on a higher place so she can't ruin them. You just have to watch them non stop but i would think that by 2 she should be pretty much calmed down. Sorry i couldn't have been more help- hope things improve!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I feel your pain and I think I am headed down the same road with Jester... He is one year old and will still eat ANYTHING!!! He has been known to eat rocks, chew on table legs and the typical injesting of underwear, socks and paper...but a few weeks ago he ate an entire bar of Dove soap! :doh: Now that could not have tasted good, right? I spent the rest of the day cleaning up white, foamy vomit...uuuuggghhh! :yuck:


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Angel_Kody said:


> ...but a few weeks ago he ate an entire bar of Dove soap! :doh: Now that could not have tasted good, right? I spent the rest of the day cleaning up white, foamy vomit...uuuuggghhh! :yuck:


Dogs eat poop...do I need to say more? :bowl: Eating soap reminds me of the movie "The Christmas Story" where Ralphie is sitting there with the red bar of soap in his mouth for saying the 'F' word.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Some I guess can be pretty bad at that, I think like mentioned keep being careful and keep things picked up will definately help you. The more he does it, the more it gets reinforced so be extra careful of that with inside items. 

My heart goes out too ya, thats gotta be rough! Hopefully this will end soon for you, but I think some OB work will help you with a big portion of it.


----------

